# My first F@H Cert. 14 years ago!!!



## jallenlabs (Dec 24, 2020)

I printed my first ever work unit cert. 14 years ago.  I don't fold much anymore, but may again in the future.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 24, 2020)

That kinda makes me want to do the same, to hang it on the wall 

Though I want to do that when I get the 1000 WU milestone.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 24, 2020)

Ive got near 100000000 points and 3500 work units.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 24, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Ive got near 100000000 points and 3500 work units.


Show-off


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 25, 2020)

Awesome  
Darn it i need a printer


----------

